# APR Presents H2Oi --- Sep 28-29 --- Sale & Free Installs --- *Exhaust Too!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is proud to be the title sponsor of H2O International on September 28th and 29th, 2013 outside of Ocean City, MD at Fort Whale Campgrounds, 11224 Dale Road, Whaleyville, MD 21872. Stop by the APR paddock to check out APR's show and R&D vehicles, race cars, APR & VWR hardware display stands, Special new cars, and to take advantage of great savings on nearly all APR has to offer!

If you missed the action at our other big East Coast Show, Waterfest 19, here's what you missed:







*APR will offer the following at the show:*



Labor Free Installs on Exhaust Systems
Labor Free Installs on ECU Upgrades
Labor Free Installs on Most Intake Systems
Labor Free Installs on High Pressure Fuel Pumps
Labor Free Installs on R1 DVs
Labor Free Installs on Boost Taps
Labor Free Installs on Other APR and VWR Hardware


*APR will offer sales pricing on the following items:*



APR ECU Upgrades - Discounts, upgrade deals and fully loaded ECU packages.
APR Hardware - 10-15% off most items.
APR Apparel - Deeply discounted prices.
Free shipping on anything not in stock.


*APR Exhaust Install Details*



Please call APR ASAP (334) 502-5181 to schedule an appointment and to confirm availability.

No appointments are necessary for any other installs.

Follow us on Facebook for updates and feel free to ask any questions here.*

Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Don't forget to reserve a spot for installs at H2O. All major systems are in stock.

APR will offer:

Labor Free Installs on Exhaust Systems
Labor Free Installs on ECU Upgrades
Labor Free Installs on Most Intake Systems
Labor Free Installs on High Pressure Fuel Pumps
Labor Free Installs on R1 DVs
Labor Free Installs on Boost Taps
Labor Free Installs on Other APR and VWR Hardware

Please call APR ASAP (334) 502-5181 to schedule an appointment and to confirm availability.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

H2O is almost here! APR is offering labor FREE exhaust installs at the show, but you have to call in advance. Give us a call TODAY at (334) 502-5181 to reserve your system and spot in line.


----------

